# Uploading to Peachtree



## biglb79 (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there a way I can upload my journal entries from excel into Peachtree, so I dont have to retype the entries all over again?


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 21, 2010)

We use PeachTree Accounting software in our office (not me personally, but others in my office do).  I know that PeachTree does have importing abilities.  We have data in Excel, Access, and other programs that we need to import into it.  We convert them all to CSV files, then import those CSV files into PeachTree.

So you may want to consult the PeachTree manual or your PeachTree rep for information on how to set up your Import Templates.  Then if you save your Excel data as CSV files, you may be able to import it.


----------

